# Natural Balance -- duck and potato formula



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko has been on the NB duck and potato formula for a little less than a month. He really loves it....but i think it gives him soft poops. I can't be entirely sure that its not the treats he gets on the side. I was just wondering if anyone has experienced this and if the NB other allergy formulas are better (venison and brown rice or fish and sweet potato)??


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey get's the same food. No problems with poop at all. it is very firm all the time. twice a day. how much do you feed him? Sparkey get's a little less than a cup all day long. half of it at night and the rest during the day. Maybe he is eating too much ?! are you giving him carrots and veggies? I think it must be the treats. I know a friend that has all Sparkey's sisters and brothers and they all eat the same and no problems there either. Hope you find out what it is soon. I don't know but maybe the food doesn't work the same for all dogs.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Miko has been on the NB duck and potato formula for a little less than a month. He really loves it....but i think it gives him soft poops. I can't be entirely sure that its not the treats he gets on the side. I was just wondering if anyone has experienced this and if the NB other allergy formulas are better (venison and brown rice or fish and sweet potato)??[/B]



<span style="font-family:Times New Roman">I just switched Gracie to Merrick......and its been about a week or more since she's been on it, and her poops are a mixed bag, but seems to be mostly soft.....she is on the turducken formula.

Wondering if its the *'duck'* portion of the food our dogs are on thats causing soft poops....hmmm. If Gracie's dont harden up within the month I'll have to switch her to the chicken formula and see how that goes.</span>


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Sparkey get's the same food. No problems with poop at all. it is very firm all the time. twice a day. how much do you feed him? Sparkey get's a little less than a cup all day long. half of it at night and the rest during the day. Maybe he is eating too much ?! are you giving him carrots and veggies? I think it must be the treats. I know a friend that has all Sparkey's sisters and brothers and they all eat the same and no problems there either. Hope you find out what it is soon. I don't know but maybe the food doesn't work the same for all dogs.[/B]


It is probably the treats and maybe I just need to give it more time too. I don't think he is eating too much. He is 6.5 lbs and eats 1/2-2/3 of a cup per day depending on how hungry he is, lol. Its just that its time to buy a new bag and I wonder if I should try another NB allergy formula food. Thanks!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Nope.. I didnt have a prob with Kodie being on IVD rabbit and potato for his allergies. He just has DARK poo like the food.. lol.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=193430
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chulita is 6 pounds and she gets 1 cup for the entire day. Half of it in the morning and the other half later in the day. She has been on NB Duck and Potato for maybe 1 month now. Her poops seem to be just fine...not hard or too soft. I did notice her Pee Pee smells a bit STRONGER now.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to say that he only eats the dry food. the wet duck and potato didn't work very well. I think it was too rich and he would throw up once a while. Since I changed to only dry food he is doing really good. You can try the other 2 flavors of NB too, they are all good.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine had upset stomachs with the Duck n Potatoe. I think the duck is rich for them sometimes.
I switched to Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice and they do fine on it.



The Duck formula also made my yorkies hair very greasy.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. Hmmmm, I just don't know...I worry that the same thing would happen with the other formulas. I guess I will probably try swtitch to NB venison and brown rice maybe. 

Sparkey, Miko only gets dry food. He doesn't eve like wet food







.

Thanks ya all







!!!!!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson is on the Sweet Potato and Fish formula. The duck and potato was too rich for him, and caused him to throw up. He LOVES the sweet potato and fish.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola was on the duck nb for a month and now i am switching to the sweet potatoe and fish for some variety (still mixing both foods). didn't have any probs with the duck, her pooh was a bit softer though. maybe that will change on the fish and sweet potatoe one. i feed 2/3 c per day and lola is 7 1/2 lbs- she also get a few treats in between. maybe try the fish one and feed the food as treats to see if the treats are causing the prob. good luck!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo is on NB Duck & Potato.I switched him straight to it from the reduced calorie NB & he is doing fine on it & has no problems with the poo.He only eats dry dogfood.


----------



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

it's been 3 days now switching from eukanuba to NB duck & potatoe and sophie's poop is soft yet firm? no throwing up or anyhting so that's good. and i noticed--or maybe it just got to me now--but her pee smells really strong like what *bklynlatina* said. i have a pee pad in my room and boy does it stink up the whole room.









now that the eukanuba's reaching the bottom of the bag, she's not been too excited about mealtime but now.. she gobbles eberything down w/o lifting her head even once.. except to drink water sometimes







so far im happy with the new switch







</span></span>[/i]


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I have stopped treats for last few days and his poop harden up....so it was clearly the treats. However, I think I am going to switch him to IVD rabbit and potato formula...thanks Jaimie!!!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> it's been 3 days now switching from eukanuba to NB duck & potatoe and sophie's poop is soft yet firm? no throwing up or anyhting so that's good. and i noticed--or maybe it just got to me now--but her pee smells really strong like what *bklynlatina* said. i have a pee pad in my room and boy does it stink up the whole room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad someone else noticed that too. Chulita was on Innova Puppy Food and I never noticed any strong smells with her Pee. Now with the NB Duck and Potato....Peeeee..U. It's a bit strong. I have a puppy pad for her in the main bathroom. The door always stays open of course so she has access to go in and use her puppy pad. But still its PRETTY STRONG.







I don't like it. I may try switching her to something else in a few months. But other than her strong smelling pee. She has had no problems with it.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Bella tolerated both the Duck and Potato, and the Venison and Rice but Zoe had VERY soft poop with both varieties.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## kristin06 (Mar 18, 2006)

I feed Keegan NB venison and brown rice mixed with Solid Gold puppy food and is doing very well on it. I mixed soft food with it some, and he doesn't seem to like it either. I haven't fed him anything else so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Mine had upset stomachs with the Duck n Potatoe. I think the duck is rich for them sometimes.
> I switched to Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice and they do fine on it.
> The Duck formula also made my yorkies hair very greasy.[/B]


I had just started adding the Duck and Potato to the regular NB 3 days ago, then today Sir Micro threw up his breakfast. Hmmmmm I had thought maybe he ate too fast and got into the cat's food as well but now I wonder if it is the Duck and Potato.

Fluff! Back to the beginning now. I guess I will have to look around for the Venison instead.

Melanie


----------

